# Zachary Stanley's arrival ? Part 1!



## Admin (Nov 23, 2009)

Everything did not go according to plan! Not that I had a plan - I never have been much a planner, all I hoped for was a natural birth, everything else I was leaving to 'what will be will be'!! In short for those that do not want to read my novella Zac was delivered by emergency c-section while I had low blood sugar and was vomiting - Nice! It was all very traumatic - and then he was taken off to special care - so I only saw him for a few moments and then didn't see him again for 3-4 hours or so. And that was in an incubator. It was everything I hoped wouldn't happen. But at the end of the day I have a beautiful son!For those that can bear it - here is the longer version!

I went in for induction on the 25th June.
I arrived at 9.45 and they put me on a bed and monitored bump. They were a little concerned as Zacs reading was a little flat - so I had to drink cold water and lie on my side to try and wake him up. Neither had much effect
Prostaglandin tablet was put in at about 11.30, they couldn't get in in first time so had to have a second go - they brought in a senior midwife called Jean - who looked like a matron off carry on nursing! She had trouble too, and I found out at his point I have a narrow pelvic opening, which is not what you really want to hear when you are being induced!!!.
Anyway - good old Jean managed to get the tablet in. I was told to expect that because I was being induced that it would take 2-3 days. ( Not 2-3 hours which it did in the end!!).

Linda the diabetic nurse who has looked after me throughout my pregnancy popped in to see how I was doing - as she said she would make sure she was around ad on call for me. We had a discussion about when bump would appear - Linda reckoned Saturday - I hoped for Friday and Geoff, my husband said today. (How right he was and he was only joking!)
Lunch was brought - can't remember what it was - but something unremarkble no doubt!
We were both being monitored - my blood pressure raised slightly (for the first time in pregnancy) and his reading was flat - so they were keeping an eye on us. One of the midwives said that prostaglandin induction can sometimes cause fetal distress - hence the flat reading.
I began to get mild contractions - yee ha!

They were not happy with his monitor - he was still very flat, so they decided to put a canula in me - They took me round to the delivery suite (after trying 5 times in the admissions ward!) where I met the midwife who would look after us - Ali - she was really lovely. I was getting stronger contractions at this point. They wanted an IV in me so they could put me on a sliding scale - (a drip of dextrose and insulin) to control my diabetes later on when I went into labour or if I needed a c-section. Unfortunately I have veins which are really hard to access and had been so sick previously that they were unable to get access to my veins at all, they tried eight times in my left had and six in my right - looked at my feet but didn't even try there and finally they took me to theatre so that they could try to put a canula into my femoral artery (top of the thigh) as they could not get one into my hands or feet. They scanned the artery and had a bloody good go - but couldn't get one in there either. While I was on the table Mr Penny, the consultant took a look at Zac's monitor readings and said to take him out there and then.

I was told that they were going to c-section me while I was still flat on the table and they were still trying to find a vein.I was moved to a different theatre and everything became a bit of a flurry. I was quite distressed at this point, but OK - I just wanted Geoff with me. I had to sit up so they could administer the epidural. While I was sat up - I realised that my blood sugar was low - I was tearful and just cried at this point and cried for Geoff. They went and got my blood testing kit from Geoff - who was in the delivery suite not knowing what was going on. and had been told to get into scrubs. They gave me some hypogel from a first aid kit - and I said I wanted to get my blood sugar sorted first but they just didn't hear that. I am unsure at this point how much of an emergency it was to get Zac out. It is all a bit unclear.
After what seemed like forever (but was probably 2 mins!) - Geoff arrived.


----------



## Admin (Nov 23, 2009)

*Zachary Stanley's arrival ? Part 2!*

My blood sugar still hadn't gone up enough so I asked for more hypogel - which caused confusion as they weren't sure they had any - eventually they found some.They then laid me flat - which I said would make me vomit - they assured me I wouldn't and I assured them I would (as throughout the last 3 weeks I had been unable to lie flat due to vomiting each time i had and I actually had been admitted twice to hospital because of it).
So they laid me flat and I began to feel sick. Geoff was an absolute angel at this point and he got me a paper bowl and held it by my mouth. I did vomit. Shortly after I laid down - I heard a gush and a squeal from one of the nurses/doctors - my waters had broken! Ha!

I was also feeling very 'floaty' and that my blood sugar was still low - so they gave me my kit to test myself. I do not think at this point it would have been unreasonbable for one of them to have tested me and dealt with it - so there I was - laid on the table - a screen had been put up under my breasts - I was vomiting over my left shoulder - while testing my blood sugar inbetween on the right - and they are cutting me open and lifting out Zac.

The end result was that I completely missed the whole birth experience - and so did Geoff as he was so concerned about me.

Zac was pulled out at 16.48 and there was silence - which seemed to last for so long - Geoff and I were just looking at each other and neither of us dared ask...
...then we heard a cry - hurrah! He was floppy and not breathing properly when they pulled him out and had to give him 5 inflation breathes with a
bag and mask. They assured us he was OK - and we asked what sex he was! I remember the anaethetist - saying yes he was OK but she had forgotten to find out what sex - so she found out and told us - it was a boy! He was cleaned and wrapped and given to Geoff - I was so phased out at this point - coming to terms with everything that had happened. Mr Penny my consulatnt came in and sat by head and said Congratulations - I thanked him and then he left.

Geoff brought Zac round to meet me - he put him down near my head - I will always remember looking at this perfect little face - with a shock of dark hair! He was beautiful ( and still is!). I couldn't quite equate that he had come out of me.

They then told us they were taking him to special care, just to be checked over they told us - on his neonatal notes it states that he was admitted to Special Care for poor cord gases and tachypnea (rapid breathing).

He was 7lb 13oz. Not at all an enormous baby which they expected due to my diabetes. Ha! Perfectly normal sized babies are possible if you are in control!

I was cleared up and then taken back to the delivery suite.

I felt shocked - I was in a room with no bump and no baby and no Geoff as he naturally had gone to see Zac. At this point Geoff had called Zac 'Zac' twice - though we hadn't decided on a name and I didn't want to name him until I had seen him properly and held him, so I told him of for keep calling him Zac!
I had really low blood sugar still and survived the next 2 hours on fox's glacier fruits I just kept shoving them in one after another. Eventually I was brought a cup of sugary tea. Not exactly enough to keep me going but it was a start!

Finally I was moved to another room on the delivery ward, which wasn't a delivery room as it had 2 beds in it but at the same time they didn't want to put me in a normal ward yet! Finally I got tea and toast! and the nurse told me Michael Jackson had died. i was in shock enough already! The next day i will always remember speaking to my brother and him saying that I has to have the name Michael or Jackson as part of my son's name. I didn't follow his advice!

The next day I went to see Zac as soon as I saw him he was a 'Zac'- it was so hard not being able to pick him up and just stroke him through the incubator. He looked like he had been inflated bless him - he lost the michelin man look over the next week! His breathing was all OK - but he had low blood sugar. I couldn't believe it as I had such tight control throughout my pregnancy - my HbA1c's were all 6.7 and 6.5. They told me it would take him a few days to sort out. Just like his father he did it in his own time and it took him 18 days! I never left hospital throughout this and the staff were amazing. We were so worried initially we didn't even tell our parents until the day after he was born that he had been born.

Special Care was amazing and awful. We just hoped and hoped he would sort himself out, he was on a glucose drip and each time they reduced it his blood sugars dropped. They wouldn't let me breastfeed initially and he was fed through a tube in his nose. He was never hungry so had no inclination to work for it! Unfortunately I have not been able to breastfeed - I think the whole trauma of his arrival and the fact he went straight into special care, was tube fed, affected both him and me. I tried and tried for 5 weeks but eventually gave up. I was so upset initially - but bottle feeding has been great for my husband who has been able to bond with Zac too. At the end of the day we were all bottle fed in the 70's it was the 'best thing' to do then and am sure it will be again!

At the end of the day - my diabetes unfortunately was not handled well - but most importantly, my son was - and I now have the most handsome little man in my life!

I had Zac at 38 weeks + 3 days. They recommend diabetics have their babies at 38 weeks as there is a huge chance after 38 weeks of a stillbirth - though they don't know why. They never gave me any firm reasons, so I fought this as I was so well throughout, but finally conceded to my consultants wisdom when I went to see him at exactly 38 weeks. I had it in my head I really wanted to keep Zac in for as long as naturally possible. I saw the consultant on Monday 22nd (38 weeks) and he wanted me in on Tuesday 23rd - but we agreed on Thursday 25th - I was going to go for Monday 29th - but something inside of me went - 'is it really worth the risk for the sake of a few days?' And thank goodness I did, as Zac was failing that morning before I was induced. I hate to think what may have happened if I had stuck to my guns and waited until the Monday. If I go through this again - I will definitely agree immediately to induction at 38 weeks (though they have told me they recommend another c-sec!).

So there you have it! Zachary Stanley's arrival!
Funny I have read this back - and no longer feel traumatised by it at all - just happy I guess even when you have a c-section it's like having a baby naturally - your memory becomes selective and just remembers the good bits! (I initially wrote the most of this just after I came home!).


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow, what a saga! I'm so glad it turned out well in the end and you have your little Zac safe and healthy. Congratulations again.


----------



## chezpez (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the read - wow! you certainly went thru it.. so pleased all is well now - congratulations xx


----------



## Hev (Nov 23, 2009)

Blimey you would think that while you were going through having a baby and throwing up that they would at least test your blood for you, instead of making you do it... Thats what you call multi tasking !!!

Congratulations to you and your new family x


----------



## bev (Nov 23, 2009)

Quite an uneventful day then....

Phew - i feel stressed just reading it! It doesnt sound as if the staff were used to delivering to a diabetic mother at all!

I do hope it doesnt put you off any further pregnancies you were planning...

More to the point - where are the pictures?Bev x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, you've brought a tear to a tough Northerner's eye I hope one day to shake Zac by the hand and tell hime how wonderfully his mum coped with testing whilst giving birth - now that's what I call a diabetic! 

Can I suggest some restful Kate Bush music after all that? 

Terrific Kati, thank you for your wonderful story!


----------



## katie (Nov 24, 2009)

bev said:


> ...
> 
> More to the point - where are the pictures?Bev x



they are in the gallery bev.

Kati he is sooo cute  congrats. 

I havent read the story yet, but it's 2am and ive only just seend the thread


----------



## Steff (Nov 24, 2009)

wow thank for the read what an eventful time , 

a huge congrats to you and yours hun x


----------



## Mand (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow! What an interesting read! But with a wonderfully happy ending! Many congratulations on the birth of Zac and for sharing your story with us. What a great name too.

Best wishes to you, your hubby and Zac.


----------



## allisonb (Nov 24, 2009)

Am sat at work reading this and am almost in tears (pregnancy hormones making me feel very emotional at the moment).  What a relief Zac and you are both ok.  Well done.  Many many congratulations xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome back, I'm glad that all is well with zachary. Thank you for sharing your experience with us, although it did terrify me a little how useless they were with your low blood sugars seeing as they knew you were diabetic. It's definately given me a few ideas for when I go in to be induced to take glucogen with me. (if thats what its called) 

It must have been horrible not to have been able to hold your baby boy straight away and quite upsetting to not to be able to breastfeed. 
Congratulations to you and your husband he's so cute.

Emma xxx


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 24, 2009)

My goodness what an experience!!!   I'd say I can't believe what a shambles they were re the diabetes but I'd be lying lol!!  That must have been so scary...they had me in for a week & half before delivering M & that was scary enough even with him never in distress (he was fine, it was me in trouble lol!)...I know what you mean about baby in the incubator though - it is so, so frustrating.  When M was on the SCBU & I was able to go up for the first time he was on a nose tube, in an incubator & under the lamps for jaundice.  He was crying so I asked for help & was told "sort him out then!!"  Er, yeah, right...seem to have misplaced the manual however...they didn't cover feeding via nose tube in NCT classes...  

Just glad to hear you & Zac are now doing well! 

All the best,

Twitchy x


----------



## rachelha (Nov 24, 2009)

OMG that was one hell of a day.  Thanks for sharing Zac's birth story with us.  Congratulations


----------



## grahams mum (Nov 25, 2009)

OMGwhat  a bad time you had but the important now that Zac and you are doing well wishyou all the best   DANIELA [the name is gorgeus]


----------



## Admin (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheers to everyone - Emma - don't want you to be alarmed - just prepared ;-) !!


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 27, 2009)

Admin said:


> Cheers to everyone - Emma - don't want you to be alarmed - just prepared ;-) !!



Lol well I'm definately prepared now!  at least I know what to expect if I do have complications with the birth. xx


----------

